# Moving to Mount Kiara in June



## GROVET (May 18, 2011)

Im moving to mount Kiara in june with my husband and 3 children , the children are going to attend the garden int school and have joined a local football team, my husbaand will be off to work each day so that will leave me with not much to do with my time.
Is there any groups i can join or lesuire activitys i can do get get me out to meet other people , your advice would be a great help and make me feel less worried about my new life.


----------



## oliversdownunder (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi Grovet, my husband and I are actually going to KL for a survey visit on 3 June as he has been offered a job there, we are hoping to relocate July - August, we have been recommended Kiara Park Condos as a good expat area to live, we have 2 girls aged 6 years and 10 years and I'll be in the same boat as you so maybe once we move there we could get together?


----------



## Robin Vash (May 22, 2011)

I'm from KL now in UK. MONT KIARAis a decent place for expats. You won't find yourself alone. Do what you're doing now. Forum will get you in touch with the rest. Other similar places is Bangsar and Ampang. Gd luck.


----------



## ayamkampung (Apr 30, 2011)

yeap mont kiara is one nice place for room for rent expats. it will be very easy for you to find each others there


----------



## jagsnumpty (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi! Welcome to Malaysia! You have actually picked a right place for expat housewives like yourself. Not sure whether you have arrived in KL or not, but I am sure you will find it relatively easy to mingle especially your kids going to the Garden International School. Hope you enjoy your spare time here!


----------



## annie11 (Jun 1, 2011)

great , welcome to mont kiara!


----------



## UKCynthiaT (Jun 29, 2011)

There are several groups which are great to socialise with in your situation, particularly with kids. The Association of British Women in Malaysia (ABWM) and Malaysia Australia New Zealand Association (MANZA) are two I've gotten involved with and enjoyed very much. I'm originally American, a Brit since 1999 and groups both welcome all.

I tend to do more with MANZA because my neighbour is an Aussie but I enjoy ABWM because of their photography club and day photography trips out, etc. Both arrange regular get-togethers and events (MANZA has a children's get-together every two weeks, I think). I've met at least two women who teach at the local International schools as well.

Lots of social stuff we're just getting into (we've only been here four months) so it all depends on what you're looking for. Both have "houses" in Bangsar and excellent websites if you google the names.

As said by others, Mont Kiara is a good area for expats. We're in Shah Alam, further out, but that's because we brought two Alaskan Malamutes with us and picked the place where we live to best met their needs. ;-)

Might see you at a Manza coffee one day! Good luck and (almost) welcome.


----------



## pamprince (Jul 1, 2011)

GROVET said:


> Im moving to mount Kiara in june with my husband and 3 children , the children are going to attend the garden int school and have joined a local football team, my husbaand will be off to work each day so that will leave me with not much to do with my time.
> Is there any groups i can join or lesuire activitys i can do get get me out to meet other people , your advice would be a great help and make me feel less worried about my new life.


Hi. Just wondering how the move has gone and if kids are at school yet? My husband is already in KL and we are coming out end July for 5 weeks with a view to moving out full time next year. Will have to find school places for a 11 yr old and 13 yr old. Going to be staying in Mont Kiara so woudl be good to get your views. Pam


----------



## GROVET (May 18, 2011)

oliversdownunder said:


> Hi Grovet, my husband and I are actually going to KL for a survey visit on 3 June as he has been offered a job there, we are hoping to relocate July - August, we have been recommended Kiara Park Condos as a good expat area to live, we have 2 girls aged 6 years and 10 years and I'll be in the same boat as you so maybe once we move there we could get together?


Hi oliversdownunder sorry it has taken so long to reply its been a busy 2 months.
We arrived in KL in june and stayed in Jalan Ampang for 7 while we waited for our house to be ready.... We moved into our new house in mount Kiara last week and are just settling in at the moment.

The Boys have joined the local football team and have made new freinds already which is great.... I have not meet any new freinds as of yet but im hoping to once the boys start school in september .

How was your visit and have you moved here yet speak with you soon Tracy x


----------



## GROVET (May 18, 2011)

pamprince said:


> Hi. Just wondering how the move has gone and if kids are at school yet? My husband is already in KL and we are coming out end July for 5 weeks with a view to moving out full time next year. Will have to find school places for a 11 yr old and 13 yr old. Going to be staying in Mont Kiara so woudl be good to get your views. Pam


Hi Pam,
The move went very well thank you, im sorry it has taken so long to reply but we have been very busy with the move.

We love the area the people ( expat and locals) are so freindley and their are many places to eat out and visit.
The boys are going to Garden Int School and we have been many times to visit... the school is great and I would recommend this to anyone.

Let me know how you get on and if you need any advice on area schools etc 
Tracy x x


----------



## GROVET (May 18, 2011)

UKCynthiaT said:


> There are several groups which are great to socialise with in your situation, particularly with kids. The Association of British Women in Malaysia (ABWM) and Malaysia Australia New Zealand Association (MANZA) are two I've gotten involved with and enjoyed very much. I'm originally American, a Brit since 1999 and groups both welcome all.
> 
> I tend to do more with MANZA because my neighbour is an Aussie but I enjoy ABWM because of their photography club and day photography trips out, etc. Both arrange regular get-togethers and events (MANZA has a children's get-together every two weeks, I think). I've met at least two women who teach at the local International schools as well.
> 
> ...


Hi ukcynthia,

Thank you for all your advice on these groups I shall have a look on goggle and start coming along im sure Bangsar is just down the road from me ( just getting used to the local surroundings ) so that wont be a problem driving to I hope he he he 

I hope to see you at one of those coffee mornings soon... Thanks again tracy x


----------



## GROVET (May 18, 2011)

Thank you to every one for their advice and kind words hope to hear from you all soon tracy x


----------

